# How Classical Music Sounds To Me



## MAXSWAGGER (Dec 28, 2019)

:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My God! What happened to my ears??


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ms. Uchida sure can get an amazing sound out of a piano.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Bad you mean? Yes. It sounds that way to a lot of people.

I await to hear your favored preferences.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pyotr said:


> Sounds pretty good to me.


Me too, perhaps OP is jealous.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

MAXSWAGGER said:


> :lol:


? ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

From a distance? Through an unsuitable hearing aid? Sounds OK, though.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds fun. Which piece is this from?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

DeepR said:


> Sounds fun. Which piece is this from?







At 3:49


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Don't get the point.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Don't get the point.


There is none :lol:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Don't get the point.


The point is to find out more about Max Swagger...he wishes to simply draw attention to himself, to invite us to leave a comment on his YTB page, for example, or to wonder if he's the same Max Swagger who has posted content on Amazon.


----------



## MAXSWAGGER (Dec 28, 2019)

MacLeod said:


> The point is to find out more about Max Swagger...he wishes to simply draw attention to himself, to invite us to leave a comment on his YTB page, for example, or to wonder if he's the same Max Swagger who has posted content on Amazon.


That you can't even imagine a world anymore, in which someone does something for others, just to feel human, only shows how low society has sunken.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

MAXSWAGGER said:


> That you can't even imagine a world anymore, in which someone does something for others, just to feel human, only shows how low society has sunken.


Could explain this thread please?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"He landed close to old Sea Vitch--the big, ugly, bloated, pimpled, fat-necked, long-tusked walrus of the North Pacific, who has no manners except when he is asleep--as he was then--with his hind flippers half in and half out of the surf.

"Wake up!" barked Kotick, for the gulls were making a great noise.

"Hah! Ho! Hmph! What's that?" said Sea Vitch, and he struck the next walrus a blow with his tusks and waked him up, and the next struck the next and so on till they were all awake and staring in every direction but the right one.

"Hi! It's me", said Kotick, bobbing in the surf........"

From _The White Seal_, The Jungle Books, Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2020)

MAXSWAGGER said:


> That you can't even imagine a world anymore, in which someone does something for others, just to feel human, only shows how low society has sunken.


What a splendid non-sequitur.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAXSWAGGER said:


>


To me, this sounds exactly like something that sounds like this to me.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

so you like this stuff?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

The first video sounds like an upright piano and it's out of tune - maybe the audio has been overdubbed since the video features a grand?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

janxharris said:


> The first video sounds like an upright piano and it's out of tune - maybe the audio has been overdubbed since the video features a grand?


Just someone with a DAW Janxharris.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> To me, this sounds exactly like something that sounds like this to me.


For me, this sounded entirely different from something else I had never heard before.:tiphat:


----------



## MAXSWAGGER (Dec 28, 2019)

Ethereality said:


> Bad you mean? Yes. It sounds that way to a lot of people.


You think you're telling the world the truth, because you perceive it that way ?

You're telling openly how the world you are perceiving from looks like.

That's what you're doing.

And everyone knows it.

Except you.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone have a sense of humor that lasts a little longer?


----------



## MAXSWAGGER (Dec 28, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Does anyone have a sense of humor that lasts a little longer?


This lasts exactly 3:38 min.






If your girlfriends are satisfied with this number - you should be too 

 <- Kjetil Heggelund

Where's the EPIC WIN emoticon here ?!?!? 

Or at least a BOSS icon ? :guitar:

:lol: <- MAXSWAGGER


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> What a splendid non-sequitur.


It sounded better when Morgan Freeman said it.


----------



## supersonic68 (Dec 25, 2019)

For me I sounded like something I´ve never heard of that I heard of.


----------



## supersonic68 (Dec 25, 2019)

It´s simple projection.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2020)

EdwardBast said:


> It sounded better when Morgan Freeman said it.


Did he. ?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Did he. ?


The member you were addressing seemed to be paraphrasing Morgan Freeman's speech about Andy DuFresne in Shawshank Redemption with the bit about "just to feel human."


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

MAXSWAGGER said:


> You think you're telling the world the truth, because you perceive it that way ?
> 
> You're telling openly how the world you are perceiving from looks like.
> 
> ...


That's deep. Though I can't say I understand it.

Do you have a clearer explanation of this / the OP?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Ethereality said:


> That's deep. Though I can't say I understand it.
> 
> Do you have a clearer explanation of this / the OP?


I'm all for off the wall and humorous but dude is trying too hard. Comes off a bit attention seeking and pathetic. He/she will be gone soon anyway.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

And gentlemen in England now a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That was on TalkClassical when that bloke Max Swagger was posting.


----------

